

Are you an Asker or a Guesser? - J3L2404
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/may/08/change-life-asker-guesser

======
arantius
Blogspam. Original (2007): [http://ask.metafilter.com/55153/Whats-the-middle-
ground-betw...](http://ask.metafilter.com/55153/Whats-the-middle-ground-
between-FU-and-Welcome#830421)

~~~
nitrogen
The Guardian article adds significant original content, so I think it's worth
reading as well as the original post.

------
timr
bypassing the blog spam:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/may/08/change-
li...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/may/08/change-life-asker-
guesser)

------
mijoro
Sounds exactly like Jeff Bigler's concept of Tact Filters (1996):
<http://www.mit.edu/~jcb/tact.html>

>So, nerds need to understand that normal people have to apply tact to
everything they say; they become really uncomfortable if they can't do this.
Normal people need to understand that despite the fact that nerds are usually
tactless, things they say are almost never meant personally and shouldn't be
taken that way. Both types of people need to be extra patient when dealing
with someone whose tact filter is backwards relative to their own.

------
mistermann
Having a Japanese wife, I can confirm the validity of this! :)

------
branden
Dupe <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1346241>

------
soyelmango
Missed it and the original "Middle ground" post the first time round in 2007,
so thanks for this.

------
DTrejo
Asker.

